# Finally got the garage started!



## Big Dog

Better late than never, just needed to save a few more coins. Here's one week of work from the first picture. Weather has been in our favor and is to remain decent for awhile. Framing starts Monday!


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

That's awesome BD


----------



## AndyM

What made you decide to go with frame and block versus pole?

Just asking, since I'm looking at doing a garage once I get a couple of these bills paid off. (hopefully this year)


----------



## Doc

Very nice Dawg.  I hope to add something like that to our abode in a few years.
Look forward to seeing the progress on yours.


----------



## Big Dog

I never really was committed to a pole building. Looks and I want to be able to wash down without ruining walls. I think some are going to be surprised with what we have planned. We're gonna see what a garage with a barn look concept works out. I'll leave ya'll wondering for now ...........


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Looks like it'll be a fair size.  Keep us posted!


----------



## Big Dog

groomerguyNWO said:


> Looks like it'll be a fair size.  Keep us posted!



48' x 40'


----------



## NorthernRedneck

How high are you going with the walls?  Doors?


----------



## Big Dog

3 - 10' x 10' garage doors ...... 2" x 6" x 10' stud walls. With 4 coarses above ground, it should give me about a 12'6" ceiling. Plan is for a rack in the center bay.


----------



## thcri RIP

Big Dog said:


> Plan is for a rack in the center bay.





   that is where Cheryl is going to send him when he gets in trouble.     Got to say you are going to like it.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Have you considered going higher.....say 12ft walls.  I've seen allot of guys build a garage then kick themselves in the butt later thinking they should have gone just a bit taller on the walls.

Plus, with a taller ceiling, that'll leave more room to hang any game animals after a successful hunt.


----------



## thcri RIP

I think he is going 12' 6"


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

BD, 

Did you and the boys do the blocks or did you hire a contractor?

I'm jealous.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Looking good ! I bet your excited ! I hope you are grouting the blocks before you start framing .????


----------



## Big Dog

PBinWA said:


> BD,
> 
> Did you and the boys do the blocks or did you hire a contractor?
> 
> I'm jealous.



Amish


----------



## Galvatron

BD are you adding some windows for natural light...if so how many and what sizes??


----------



## Big Dog

I was away on business and these were taken last week while I was gone by the Mrs'. She does her best with a camera and her iPhone ............


----------



## Big Dog

Picture taken yesterday ...................


----------



## Doc

Wow, that is very impressive.  It looks GREAT.  Nice size for sure.  Are you going to have a mother-in-laws apartment or a pool room over the garage.  Looks like a lot of room up there.

Okay, I see it can't be an apartment from the trusses ...those pics weren't up when I posted.


----------



## thcri RIP

Big Dog said:


> I was away on business and these were taken last week while I was gone by the Mrs'. She does her best with a camera and her iPhone ............



Heck I think Cheryl was done there mapping out your new sleeping quarters.


----------



## Big Dog

Doc said:


> Wow, that is very impressive.  It looks GREAT.  Nice size for sure.  Are you going to have a mother-in-laws apartment or a pool room over the garage.  Looks like a lot of room up there.



Was able to fit a 40 x 14 with 8 ' ceiling up there ............ and no IL's! I don't have a plan for it yet but I'll have it ................


----------



## joec

That is an impressive place you have there Greg. I have always been a fan of log cabin's but never lived in an area they would of been practical. Florida was all CBS block structures, though Louisiana and Texas they would work I live in towns in both places on small lots. Now I have 467 storage places ranging from 5x5 up to 30x45 all of them about 9' high. Storage is no longer a problem for me except in my kitchen.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Looks really nice . You'll be moved in soon !


----------



## Erik

looks good BD!
you'll have a lot of storage/game room space in that atic!


----------



## muleman RIP

So when do you start the addition? You know you will have it filled up with vehicles and stuff in no time! I had a 40X40X12 high block shop at my old farm. Went 40X80 on this one and added a leanto across the front 16X40 for the cows. It sure does not take long to fill up a building. You will like the steel roof and the doors on the eaves will work great as well. It is nice to have a big storage overhead. Should be ready for wiring pretty quickly.


----------



## Big Dog

muleman said:


> So when do you start the addition? You know you will have it filled up with vehicles and stuff in no time!



It's one thing I fear, I know if I put all my vehicles in she'd be full.


----------



## Doc

Big Dog said:


> It's one thing I fear, I know if I put all my vehicles in she'd be full.


That's what they are for.  I have a 70 x 30 Pole Barn, and it is jam packed this winter season.  I hope to add a garage much like yours in the not to distant future.  ...All it takes is money.


----------



## Big Dog

1/27/10


----------



## muleman RIP

Looking good.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Great pics Dawg, err I mean Mrs. Dawg.
I noticed the loft was open all the way, were you planning on an opening above the garage doors? Now is the time to frame one in. Just in case you'd like to load something in the loft from outside. Like your bed. Just in case you piss the Mrs off


----------



## BRGTold

Big Dog:: Don't forget some kinda Floor Drain. i'm sure you have this new garage well thought out...Looks Great..Byron


----------



## BigAl RIP

I love the Board & Batt siding . It will only look better as it ages to ! Great choice !I shot mine with Chevon Shingle oil and it is holding up nicely . At $6 a gallon its a whole lot cheaper than anything else and looks great , wears well . I pressure wash and reshoot my place every 2 -3 years .


----------



## Big Dog

groomerguyNWO said:


> Have you considered going higher.....say 12ft walls.  I've seen allot of guys build a garage then kick themselves in the butt later thinking they should have gone just a bit taller on the walls.
> 
> Plus, with a taller ceiling, that'll leave more room to hang any game animals after a successful hunt.



Ceiling turned out at 13'4" +/- 2", depending on the pour for the floor.



OhioTC18 said:


> Great pics Dawg, err I mean Mrs. Dawg.
> I noticed the loft was open all the way, were you planning on an opening above the garage doors? Now is the time to frame one in. Just in case you'd like to load something in the loft from outside. Like your bed. Just in case you piss the Mrs off



Yes, there will be large double loft doors with pitched corners. They covered the opening while siding with the hemlock. It will reappear with doors.



BRGTold said:


> Big Dog:: Don't forget some kinda Floor Drain. i'm sure you have this new garage well thought out...Looks Great..Byron



There will be a drain for each bay. One of the reasons I went with coarsening the walls was for wash down.



BigAl said:


> I love the Board & Batt siding . It will only look better as it ages to ! Great choice !I shot mine with Chevon Shingle oil and it is holding up nicely . At $6 a gallon its a whole lot cheaper than anything else and looks great , wears well . I pressure wash and reshoot my place every 2 -3 years .



Al that means a lot to me, you were a key element in this project. It's been awhile since you did the original plans and I took the time to do some refining while stashing a few more $$$'s. I eliminated the stepped truss enabling me to go clear span. It also gave me a little more head room in the loft.

I know you and Bob wanted me to go with log siding and it was a tough decision and cost ended up being a non-factor. My desire is a "barn" look and I just never saw a log barn. Most barns in this area have a cement or block base with board and some with batt. I wrestled with this for quite awhile because I know how knowledgeable your are in construction. The wife and I just like the B&B look in this application, thanks for understanding .... 

Thanks also go out for my HVAC council, Murph and electical/lighting pro, Jerry. Thanks for helping with my project garage, something I've wanted for a long time! Just goes to show you the value of friends and a well run forum!

I guess it qualifies as a FF garage!


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Big Dog said:


> I guess it qualifies as a FF garage!



Looks like a BF Garage to me


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Rusty is jealous! lookin great!!! i wish i had one


----------



## Cowboyjg

My sentiments exactly. Oh how I long for a garage....


----------



## Big Dog

The weather isn't cooperating. Thursday they set the man door, ran some soffet/fascia and built the loft door minus some batt. Friday I wouldn't have wanted anyone working, just too damn cold.  

Took a iPhone photo of the front so Jerry can see the loft doors ........


----------



## Doc

Outstanding!!!!!!   It looks GREAT!!!!!!!   I love that siding.


----------



## Deerlope

Where is the new Kubota tractor?


----------



## Big Dog

Deerlope said:


> Where is the new Kubota tractor?



You'll only find a 5 year old Kioti in those bays ...........


----------



## Cowboy

Thats one fine looking building Dawg , Well planned as well . Thanks for sharing the pics , Bob


----------



## Bamby

Looks really nice and I'm sure it will be filled soon. What about heat for winter projects and long cold dreary days. My brother had garage that was close to that size and he end up framing a good size room in his so he could keep it comfortable easily and piddled around in it all the time.

Excellent job.
Enjoy


----------



## Big Dog

Bamby said:


> What about heat for winter projects and long cold dreary days.



Thanks to Murph, going with the recommendation of 2 vented 45K btu gas heaters. I'll install them some time in the fall. Free gas here ..............


----------



## thcri RIP

Big Dog said:


> Thanks to Murph, going with the recommendation of 2 vented 45K btu gas heaters. I'll install them some time in the fall. Free gas here ..............



I am glad you are doing it in the fall and not now to use to cure your concrete.


----------



## Big Dog

While away they managed to pretty much get the garage exterior complete short one window and some batt. Floor is going to have to wait for weather to break. We will work on utilities as time and weather allows. My son just sent me some pictures ..... oh boy!


----------



## joec

Man that looks great. What kind of flooring are you putting in?


----------



## Big Dog

joec said:


> Man that looks great. What kind of flooring are you putting in?



Ceement ............., hadn't really thought about the loft just yet. It will remain OSB until I get up there .........


----------



## joec

I figured it was cement but was thinking you would do it with one of the many finish such at this one http://www.epoxy-coat.com/ It is very similar to what I have on my storage spaces here and it holds up well over time. It also resists stains.


----------



## Big Dog

joec said:


> I figured it was cement but was thinking you would do it with one of the many finish such at this one http://www.epoxy-coat.com/ It is very similar to what I have on my storage spaces here and it holds up well over time. It also resists stains.



Looks neat, 4 kits, wanna come help ...............


----------



## joec

Nope I hired a contractor for that. My manual labor days are long past.  Oh and ours is by Armstrong but the same basic idea. There are several different manufactures of this stuff as well as the stick down tile floors. I saw some of the black and white square type at some of the NASCAR site when in North Carolina. Those places always look spotless even when cars are being built.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Do you have to let it cure a while before using the epoxy?


----------



## joec

I can't answer that as the floors here where put down years before I took over the place.


----------



## 3MT

BD, that is one sweet man cave. I really enjoy watching the progress of projects like this. Do any more work on it recently?


----------



## Big Dog

Nope, there's about 28 inches more snow now than in the pictures. The next biggies will be pour the floor and the electric.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

It's been almost 2 months............??


----------



## Big Dog

All progress stopped  due to the weather (almost 5 weeks of nothing, too cold to pour a floor) BUT floor was just poured 3 weeks ago, sealed a week later (took forever to dry) and they just finished the stairs and odds and ends last week. The weekend after they finished I wired 60 receptacles, I ain't use to working off the top of a 12 foot step ladder. Pretty much on my own since. 

Last week's evenings the priority was hire work. Pulled a well pump for my neighbor and hauled limestone for 3 driveways. For my projects this weekend, I dug 180 foot of ditch with the hoe and filled her up with 2B for garage drainage, set the power panel and stapled wire.

I'll continue with the wiring and I hope to dig for the power feed and get hotted up by next weekend. Next pictures will have a significant change in appearance. BTW ........ my lights came in Friday, 2 having damage to the reflectors. I'll be negotiating with FedEx, I'm pretty sure I can salvage them if I can get a few bucks for the trouble, if not I'll just have them replaced at their expense.


----------



## loboloco

Good looking building, glad for ya.


----------



## Big Dog

Wall insulation tomorrow and then drywall ........


----------



## Big Dog

You could herd cattle up them stairs, those are real (Amish) 2 x 10 .....


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Very nice!!!


----------



## mak2

If I had a barn like that my wife would never find me.  Really nice.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Damn DAWG, someone came in there and tossed spaghetti looking stuff in the walls and across the trusses. Disguised to look like electric wires. 

Just kidding. It looks great. It's coming along nicely.


----------



## jpr62902

Yup, looks like a man-land mecca in the works.  Where are ya puttin' the Kegerator?


----------



## NorthernRedneck

The upstairs loft would make a fine Photo studio for all those pictures you post in the MLR.  Gotta have some place to take all those pictures of your subjects and I'm sure your wife is tired of having them in and around the house.


----------



## Big Dog

Walls insulated on both floors and we now have sparktricity ............ 

iPhone photos ........


----------



## Doc

It looks HUGE!!!!!!    That would be so nice.  Congrats big guy!!!!!!


----------



## thcri RIP

Wow, that looks bigger than the drawing you sent me??


----------



## Lia

Big Dog said:


> I was away on business and these were taken last week while I was gone by the Mrs'. She does her best with a camera and her iPhone ............


 
I don't know a demmed thing about construction, but it looks mighty good, and I think your wife is an excellent photographer. The pictures are stunning!


----------



## muleman RIP

Looking good ! Who is the lucky one who gets to hang the rock? The days of 12ft. sheets are over for me. Maybe get lucky and the wife will want to mud for you!


----------



## bczoom

muleman said:


> Looking good ! Who is the lucky one who gets to hang the rock? The days of 12ft. sheets are over for me. Maybe get lucky and the wife will want to mud for you!


A drywall hoist is worth its weight in gold.  I can hang sheets on the ceiling all day long, by myself.
Mudding is another issue.  I can do it well but can't stand doing ceilings.


----------



## jpr62902

bczoom said:


> A drywall hoist is worth its weight in gold. I can hang sheets on the ceiling all day long, by myself.
> Mudding is another issue. I can do it well but can't stand doing ceilings.


 
I've done this, too, but with a homemade bracing system.  Can't say I wanna do it again, though.  Still, I'll take the 12 footers over the 8's any day (as long as they're not 5/8").

Keep the pics coming, Dawg.  Looks like a really rewarding project!


----------



## Big Dog

That's 50 sheets of 5/8 x 12 for the 2 ceilings, their using a jack, scaffolding, glue, and screws. I'll be at work ............ 

Gonna take 54 sheets of 1/2 x 12 for the walls.


----------



## Ironman

Usually it's only a matter of time before we wish we would have went bigger... but I think you are good to go for a while.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Ironman said:


> Usually it's only a matter of time before we wish we would have went bigger... but I think you are good to go for a while.



Wait until he gets all of his toys in there


----------



## Big Dog

More progress ...................


----------



## bczoom

Looking good!

Do you have a moisture problem?  _Wondering why you went with the different types of drywall_


----------



## Big Dog

bczoom said:


> Looking good!
> 
> Do you have a moisture problem?  _Wondering why you went with the different types of drywall_



Recommendation from one of the guys working on it. Ask me if I was planning on washing cars *in* the garage and if so it may be a good idea. For the little added cost I said what the hell ................ 

Wash down was why I went with the 4 block course rise anyway so may as well take care of car wash over spray .........


----------



## thcri RIP

Big Dog said:


> That's 50 sheets of 5/8 x 12 for the 2 ceilings, their using a jack, scaffolding, glue, and screws.* I'll be at work ............*




Yeah I bet you will.    And while your at work your wife will be finishing the garage yes???    


Link to Compact Equipment Magazine where pictures came from


----------



## Big Dog

Should be slopping primer by tomorrow afternoon, planned moving day Saturday ................


----------



## Big Dog

Few more ..........


----------



## BigAl RIP

Wow !  That looks great ! I still have the downstairs of my new barn to sheetrock out yet . I hope to get back next year to get it done .

 Enjoy the room !!!


----------



## jpr62902

Gettin' closer and closer to Man-utopia!


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Looking good Dawg.


----------



## Big Dog

Primer going on! ...............


----------



## NorthernRedneck

The garagemahall is really starting to take shape!!!


----------



## Cowboy

Turning out great Dawg , Gonna be one helluva nice shop .  I,m curious to your choice of lighting though . Dont look like much light for that big of any area in the pics , Or are they some new type of lighting & it just doent show well in the pics ? Thanks for the pics .


----------



## Big Dog

Monday or Tuesday 12, 4 foot T-8 fluorescent 6 bulb fixtures go up, each one is spose to be equal to a 400 watt metal halide at half the cost to operate! Thanks TC for having the calc done for me. While I'm at it, Murph had the calc done on the heat and Big Al did the initial drawings. It's a FF team garage!


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Big Dog said:


> Monday or Tuesday 12, 4 foot T-8 fluorescent 6 bulb fixtures go up, each one is spose to be equal to a 400 watt metal halide at half the cost to operate! Thanks TC for having the calc done for me. While I'm at it, Murph had the calc done on the heat and Big Al did the initial drawings. It's a FF team garage!



 No prob


----------



## Big Dog

Lights .................... bright ........


----------



## muleman RIP

Looks good! lights make a world of difference and let you use spare time that is usually evenings and early mornings.


----------



## Kwiens

Looks great Big Dog!!

Although I think you built it too small.............

K


----------



## Big Dog

Kwiens said:


> Looks great Big Dog!!
> 
> Although I think you built it too small.............
> 
> K



Biggest the wallet would spare while maintaining the allure. The location doesn't allow for anything larger either.

No doubt, it's going to be full with vehicles if I choose but the upstairs is going to be an equalizer!


----------



## Cowboy

Lights look great Dawg , Are you planning on putting a railing on the staircase ? That would be one heck of a first step if you weren,t paying attention


----------



## Big Dog

Cowboy said:


> Lights look great Dawg , Are you planning on putting a railing on the staircase ? That would be one heck of a first step if you weren,t paying attention



Yep after the window/door/molding trim ................  , the stair bannister

and then openers and heaters

and then .............. hmmmmmmm might be getting close ...............


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Damn, looking good. Having the doors up at night will block some of the light but I don't think it'll hurt you at all. Looks like there is excess cord to drop a few of them in certain areas if you need it.


----------



## loboloco

Almost time for the beer and dancing girls.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Dancing girls? Cheryl must be out of town.


----------



## Doc

loboloco said:


> Almost time for the beer and dancing girls.


Heck yeah!  I'd drink to that.   

Very nice Dawg.  So, how is the upstairs going to be the equalizer?  Are you saying Cheryl is going to take it over and make you pay dearly?


----------



## Big Dog

Started doing some moving tonight ............ 2 tool chest, air compressor, generator, pressure washer, fridge, microwave, yard tools, dollie, and jacks.

Still have the Harley, 1/2 ton of lead, shelving, reloading bench/presses, and lots of filled storage boxes. When I worked away from home I collected home stuffs from every stop. I think I need to have a "garage sale" ......


----------



## Lia

Coming along beautifully, dontcha just love it when a plan comes together? Fabulous pics too, you must be so proud of it all.


----------



## Big Dog

Trim is done, now to figure it all out .............


----------



## norscaner

I have been following the project and just wanted to say that is one fine building Dog  that is even nicer than your Avatar  and this says alot.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

Big garage for just a quad and bike. Nice work.


----------



## bczoom

Very nice Greg.

Question...  Why are there no floor drains?


----------



## thcri RIP

bczoom said:


> Very nice Greg.
> 
> Question...  Why are there no floor drains?




Are you questioning why there is not more than one floor drain.  I do see one or what looks like it is one.


----------



## Big Dog

bczoom said:


> Very nice Greg.
> 
> Question...  Why are there no floor drains?



There are 3, one for each bay approximately 14' from the garage door fronts. Here's 2 ........


----------



## Big Dog

The latest ........ Starting to clean up and organize, be the weekend project. Finished installing the heaters and testing all is well. Since last update .... banister for the stairs and loft, garage door openers, heaters, more shelving, Sirius radio antenna installed, and beer in the fridge! Took some pictures with a little load on the garage for the first time .............


----------



## Big Dog

cont ........


----------



## Big Dog

......... and some more .......


----------



## muleman RIP

Looks good! Take at least a month off before you start the addition for the 4 wheelers!


----------



## pirate_girl

You get more reps for this pic alone! haha


----------



## bczoom

Looking real good Greg.

Amazing how fast they fill up, isn't it?

Real quick _as I don't want to sidetrack your thread_, how do you like that tow behind spreader for your ATV?  I bought what I believe to be the same one from TSC a couple months ago but haven't used it yet.  Anything to watch out for?  Does it spread evenly?


----------



## thcri RIP

bczoom said:


> Real quick _as I don't want to sidetrack your thread_, how do you like that tow behind spreader for your ATV?  I bought what I believe to be the same one from TSC a couple months ago but haven't used it yet.  Anything to watch out for?  *Does it spread evenly?*





My experience is that any single spreader will favor one side more than the other.


----------



## Big Dog

bczoom said:


> Real quick _as I don't want to sidetrack your thread_, how do you like that tow behind spreader for your ATV?  I bought what I believe to be the same one from TSC a couple months ago but haven't used it yet.  Anything to watch out for?  Does it spread evenly?





thcri said:


> My experience is that any single spreader will favor one side more than the other.



We've had that spreader for about 5 years and works great. The drop holes are configured for even distribution (6 holes in circumference) so I haven't experienced a one sided  distribution. I do know that spreading weed and feed on a setting of 3 at 6-8 mph gives me a nice 12-14' swath. Grass at a setting of 5 at the same speed opens it up to about 16-18'. It's earned it's keep!!!

Warning, once you open the gate get going or you'll drop a bunch were you set. I reach back and open after moving. Sometimes tricky!


----------



## Erik

that attic looks like a great place for a reloading bench!
good job on this -- wanna come out and help me with mine, now?


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

And not a single empty bottle on the workbench during all that work, for shame


Just kidding. Looks great


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

BD - I just saw your beer fridge.  I want you as my first neighbor.


----------



## bczoom

IMHO (OK, in my neighborhood), His fridge constitutes almost empty...

BTW BD, Did you pull wires for speakers throughout the place?  I thought you said Yes in a previous post but this thread is too long for me to go back and re-read.

I also figured you for a Reznor kind of guy since they're local to your area.


----------



## Big Dog

bczoom said:


> IMHO (OK, in my neighborhood), His fridge constitutes almost empty...
> 
> BTW BD, Did you pull wires for speakers throughout the place?  I thought you said Yes in a previous post but this thread is too long for me to go back and re-read.
> 
> I also figured you for a Reznor kind of guy since they're local to your area.



IMHO (OK, in my neighborhood), His fridge constitutes almost empty...

I promise, I'll do better ...... 

BTW BD, Did you pull wires for speakers throughout the place?  I thought  you said Yes in a previous post but this thread is too long for me to  go back and re-read.

No, I didn't but I don't see that as an issue. I have a Sirius boom box that is performing beautifully. The acoustics in the garage are as good as the old Stanley Theater .........  

I also figured you for a Reznor kind of guy since they're local to your  area.

The Mr. Heaters were purchased based on reviews and cost. First test saw good results, we'll see come Winter ........ I will say they are very quiet!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Looks great.  My only question is..........













when can I start moving into that upstairs loft?


----------



## Big Dog

FF is in the garage ...... ! I setup an old laptop that has a floppy lid and freshened it up. It now can be useful again and has a permanent home in the new garage. I'm gonna hang until RK shows up to start his ride. Weather is crap right now but I think it will clear this afternoon so I can at least help send him off!


----------



## Doc

Alright, FF in the garage!   All looks fantastic Dawg.  A dream garage indeed.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Hell of a "Man Pit"  you got there . Now go let the "Big Dog" run!!!!


----------



## muleman RIP

Dang Dog that red blob on the border is what hammered us this morning. Could not get satellite or internet for a while as it washed out the signal and must have flooded the phone mux down the valley. You are getting close to being able to sneak out to your own cave and enjoy yourself.


----------

